# High Idle Speed



## Minnyman (Aug 12, 2006)

Anyone know why I wouldnt be able to get my idle speed lower then 850 when setting the timing, im doing it step by step from the FSM, but i turn the adjusting screw all the way counterclockwise and the speed will only go down to 850. It's supposed to go down enough to set it at 750. When i put the tps back on it goes up to 930ish. Ive replaced the 
o2 sensor and checked all the other components with the multimeter. 

Recently ive changed the timing chain, guides, sprockets and finally the fuel pump to get it going.

The only thing i havent checked with the multimeter per FSM was the coolant temp sensor, but would that keep the idle speed up? I have no idea.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks

Minnyman

92 D21 KA24E


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

coolant temp sensor can cause hi idle if it is for the ECM. if the sensor is bad reading a cold start, ECM thinks it needs to warm the engine up creating a hi idle. the adjustment screw should be turn all the way in, if everything is working it would lop and die around 400 rpm.


----------



## Minnyman (Aug 12, 2006)

dvdswanson said:


> coolant temp sensor can cause hi idle if it is for the ECM. if the sensor is bad reading a cold start, ECM thinks it needs to warm the engine up creating a hi idle. the adjustment screw should be turn all the way in, if everything is working it would lop and die around 400 rpm.


Ill check it out, not too hard to pull and look at it, and there only like $18 so ill swap it out when the money fairy comes.

Thanks


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The wax choke could also be sticking, or the TPS could need adjustment. Tried cleaning your MAF sensor? That helps in some cases.


----------

